# New Pics - Jun 05, 2007



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2007Jun05

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What an experience AND surprise for those house finches...they are sooo cute!

You have some great pics there, Terry! 

Can't believe how tiny those lovebirds are!

That Darth Vadar is such a handsome devil...great name!!!

Hope the duck with the broken leg and the others heal well!

LOVE HUGS and SCRITCHES to ALL !!

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

How could Stinky even think of leaving Darth Vader. He is a handsome guy. Loved the pics.

Margarret


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Bambino is such a sweetie!!!
Pepper has stunning markings!
Really enjoy looking at all your babies.
Chessies coloring is so intriguing - surprised by the green sheen!
So glad you were able to catch this lovely Muscovy. Hope her leg heals quickly!
Bet that crested male duck will be a real looker now that he has decent grub and a clean place to live.
Baby lovebirds have feather sprouts!!!
Awww, little baby sparrow faces. Cute!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret said:


> How could Stinky even think of leaving Darth Vader. He is a handsome guy. Loved the pics.
> 
> Margarret


Gosh, Margaret! You already know my pairs  Actually, Stinky had the hots for Traveler for years .. he just wasn't receptive to her or any female until FanFan became a widow .. now it's all history ..

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Bambino is such a sweetie!!!
> Pepper has stunning markings!
> Really enjoy looking at all your babies.
> Chessies coloring is so intriguing - surprised by the green sheen!
> ...


Thanks, Terri!

Chessie is an AMAZING looking bird .. s/he has so many, many colors that it is just beautiful. I still haven't got a picture that does justice .. 

Yeah .. baby lovebirds now have real feather sprouts except for #4 but it won't be long before all 3 of them are looking like real lovebirds.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

What an overload of cuteness!  

Those house finches look like they have joined the choir and are singing "in harmony" for their supper. 

Darth is indeed quite a looker, and I'm sure Stinky didn't find the "grass was greener" out there in the big world.

All the babies are so cute as are the ducks. The baby lovebirds look so fragile, is it normal for that species of baby to look toppled over?

Thanks for sharing, I always learn something.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Trees Gray said:


> The baby lovebirds look so fragile, is it normal for that species of baby to look toppled over?


Hi Treesa,

These are the first baby hookbills of any kind that I have ever hatched here, so I am pretty much clueless. I think the toppled over position is normal for them. 

The middle lovebird baby died during the night last night, so now it's just the first hatched and the last hatched. I have been keeping a very close eye on these babies and all seemed to be well. The dead baby had a full crop, so I have no idea what may have happened. I will be diligently replacing any future lovebird eggs with fakes .. I'm not handling the losses of these little ones very well.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, so sorry the middle baby died.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

I'm sorry baby #2 passed away, I know it never gets easy.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> ...The middle lovebird baby died during the night last night... The dead baby had a full crop, so I have no idea what may have happened. I will be diligently replacing any future lovebird eggs with fakes .. I'm not handling the losses of these little ones very well.
> 
> Terry


I'm so sorry one of the baby lovebirds didn't make it. They are so young that it has been amazing you have helped them survive so far. Newly hatched birds are so incredibly fragile! This must be exceptionally hard for you, since you have a close relationship with several hookbills. It would be hard to look at them and not envision a baby JuneBug or newly hatched Lucas. Best of luck with the two other babies!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh darn it, Terry, I'm really sorry to hear about the middle Lovebird! Losing them when they seem to be doing well is always quite a painful shock!!

I join my fellow members in sending all the best for the two left with LOVING THOUGHTS for the little ones and you!

Shi


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, Terry, I'm so sorry about the little lovebirds having such a hard time. Hopefully the remaining two will stay strong and grow.


----------

